# Brisket



## red dog 8021 (Jul 4, 2012)

I marinated a brisket overnite and want to smoke it. Can I reuse the marinade as a mop and do I have to reheat the marinade?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2012)

Bring the marinade to a boil for 3-5 minutes to eliminate any bacteria that may have been present on the raw brisket.  Otherwise, you'd be re-introducing live bacteria to the cooked brisket via the marinade.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 4, 2012)

Andy is absolutely correct. If I intend to mop with the marinade, it gets brought to a boil and kept on low. I use a spice rub after marinading and make sure I have some left to add to the marinade as it cooks.

If you're doing a whole packer, I hope your on the west coast, cause you sure are getting a late start. At 225F, a whole packer can take upto 16 or more hours to reach a 195 to 198 internal.


----------



## Grady (Oct 5, 2012)

What's a great southern way to tenderize brisket and marinade at the same time. 
And if u don't mind let me borrow a great recipe. I'm doing a wedding next weekend and they have a taste for brisket, I'm a rib master or shall I say pork, beef hasn't been a part of my gameplan but I guess it's time to incorporate it into the program. I would be very grateful for any advice on getting it tender and also juicy with a great taste. It will be cook in  a cast iron smoker with firebox included. Thanks


----------



## CraigC (Oct 5, 2012)

Grady said:


> What's a great southern way to tenderize brisket and marinade at the same time.
> And if u don't mind let me borrow a great recipe. I'm doing a wedding next weekend and they have a taste for brisket, I'm a rib master or shall I say pork, beef hasn't been a part of my gameplan but I guess it's time to incorporate it into the program. I would be very grateful for any advice on getting it tender and also juicy with a great taste. It will be cook in a cast iron smoker with firebox included. Thanks and God bless.


 
Hi Grady and welcome to DC. Southern "Q" is mostly pork based with a sprinkling of chicken and turkey. So I'm affraid you won't find any "great southern way" for brisket. For "Q'd" brisket, you're gonna have to turn to Texas. Though I marinade pork butts and shoulders, I only dry rub brisket, saving some of the rub to add to the mopping liquid I intend to use. Some folks swear by just S&P for a rub. I tend to lean toward home ground dried chilis, fresh toasted and ground cumin seed, dry mustard, koshar salt and coarsely ground black pepper. No Sugar! Low and slow to an internal of 198F. Depending on the fat cap thickness, I may or may not trim. I would use oak as fuel in my stick burner. Depending on size, be prepared for a long cook. Some folks like to wrap the brisket after a few hours of smoking to avoid "too much" smoke.

There are those folks that do a faster cook at higher temps, but I prefer this method. Hope this helps.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 5, 2012)

How did I forget the onion and garlic powder in my rub! Oops!


----------

